

Ask HN: Is it possible to fully outsource yourself? - phlux

I have been thinking of outsourcing my skills as a technology design consultant to the point where I would effectively run a small company that sells my services and I manage those who perform the work I used to do, but I am unclear how to start doing this?<p>Has anyone turned themselves into a consulting firm? How did you do this?
======
rick888
With all this talk about telecommuting, I wonder if you could do the same
thing with your job. You get a telecommuting job and hire someone to do your
work (at a lower rate, of course ;-)

~~~
phlux
Thats kind of what I am talking about - but scaling it up by 5 or 10
people....

Ill handle all the interpersonal communications between [Me] and employer,
they do all the tactical work.

I PM myself effectively.

